# cats gender



## shahsy (Aug 4, 2012)

hi.
i own a 4 months old british female cat.
but i think i ectually got a male.
someone can please help me to determinate the kittens sex?


----------



## shahsy (Aug 4, 2012)

the woman who sold me the kitten said it is impossible that the kitten is a male and said that she took them to a vet that told her she is a female.
she also sent me pictures of the kittens male brother and her mother and its really looks different than what she got.
she said that the males kittens doesnt have the hairless line that she got and its looks more like her mother.
in the first picture its her brother and in the second its her mother

what do you think?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

looks like a boy to me - what does YOUR vet say?


----------



## Cerridwen (Jul 26, 2008)

This one isn't easy. At first glance it looks like a female. Rule of thumb is that females look like an *i* and males look like a *:* . However, it does look like there could be a scrotum on this one. Do you feel any testicles if you... shamelessly touch "her" behind?

There are of course the possibility for a "gender disorder" though it's very rare. I'd probably take "her" to a vet.

I know of cats that have been wrongly sexed by both breeders and vets. One was detected at a cat show. The judge looked at the owner and said: "Are you kidding me, this isn't a male... she's a girl" and the show vet confirmed it.


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Did you buy your kitten from a reputable breeder who abides by either the GCCF or TICA code of ethics?


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Cerridwen said:


> This one isn't easy. At first glance it looks like a female. Rule of thumb is that females look like an *i* and males look like a *:* . However, it does look like there could be a scrotum on this one.


Agree this is a tricky one, my first thought was female.

At 4 months testicles would be visible.


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

Looks like a boy to me but you need to take a picture of him/her standing up with the tail in the air..

Was it from a breeder?


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> Did you buy your kitten from a reputable breeder who abides by either the GCCF or TICA code of ethics?


Where in either code of ethics does it say breeders are infallible and never make a mistake over the gender of a kitten  I did it only a couple of years ago and I've been sexing kittens (correctly) for a very long time.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I think it's intersex - the hairless line looks like a vagina but it certainly looks as if there is a penis there too and some hint of a scrotum.

Liz


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

all the pics look boy


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Looks like a boy. If you feel the little thingie that you photographed, you may be able to feel the two firmish little "lumps" or "balls"


----------



## Cerridwen (Jul 26, 2008)

I think it's safe to say you need to take your cat to a vet for correct sexing. A male might not have descended testicles, but all males have a penis and a vet can find the penis if there is one.

There's of course also the possibility for intesex/gender disorder. If the vet can't say for sure karyotyping is available.


----------

